# Fellow Veterans



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I read about a new card to be issued to VETS Veteran Health Identification Card. 
I read it suppose to make appointments etc easier. Has anyone got this card yet? I have requested info from our Outpatient clinic in Manila. When I get a response I'll post it here. If you already have one can you please enlighten us (me)
Thanks


----------



## kraken9911 (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm a veteran about to move to Dumaguete to use my GI BILL there. Will the clinic in Manila be worth my time to go for medical needs?


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

kraken9911 said:


> I'm a veteran about to move to Dumaguete to use my GI BILL there. Will the clinic in Manila be worth my time to go for medical needs?


My understanding is the VA Clinic in Manila is only for vets with a designated disability, not the general veteran population. I have lived here 7.5 years and received excellent health care at an inexpensive cost. This would include a heart attack, diabetes, a kidney stone and amoeba. I am sure others have had unsatisfactory experiences. I guess if you are thinking of traveling for Dumaguete to Manila for VA care, it would depend on the severity of your medical issues.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Roundhead is right, VA manila is for those who have compensation for injuries and illnesses from their service connected disability. If you are disabled and need medications then I would recommend at least a trip to VA to get your prescriptions. They will provide refills and send them to your home. If you do have a SC disability normally they only do a diagnostic, then refer you to a doctor.
Good luck


----------



## novashun (Jan 23, 2014)

VA visits consolutates all over the PH about 1-2 times a year. Just ask the consolate office where ever you are.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

novashun said:


> VA visits consolutates all over the PH about 1-2 times a year. Just ask the consolate office where ever you are.


Not sure what you mean here can you explain VA Manila sends out reps to Vets?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> Not sure what you mean here can you explain VA Manila sends out reps to Vets?


Outreach programs


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> I read about a new card to be issued to VETS Veteran Health Identification Card.
> I read it suppose to make appointments etc easier. Has anyone got this card yet? I have requested info from our Outpatient clinic in Manila. When I get a response I'll post it here. If you already have one can you please enlighten us (me)
> Thanks


I have recently been issued a New Photo ID Card from the VA that is titled the same as your post, (Veteran Health Identification Card), However...I am still in the US...it is probably the same thing but then again, it may not be.

My card has all emergency info electronically listed in the magnetic strip on the back of the card...so if anything ever happens to me medically, any medical facility can just swipe my card and have all my pertinent medical info, height, weight, gender, blood type, medications, recent illnesses, injuries, next of kin etc.

It sure speeds things up because now no one ever asks me all this stuff, they just swipe my card on their computer and my records are pulled up and we can immediately move on to the exact reason for my visit rather than wasting a lot of time going over general info.

We also do not need to check in for our appointments now...we can swipe our card as we enter the building here and it automatically checks us in and logs in the time we arrived so that the VA can monitor how long it is taking to service each veteran. You just swipe your card and have a seat and they call your name when it is your appointment time...

Ahhhhh...the wonderful age of electronics...(as long as the system is working!)


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am sure it is but when you get here I wonder if it will be useful or not. I am due for my quarterly checkup next month I'll ask or maybe I'll ask via vet health.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Outreach programs


I was aware of the outreach program but I did not know it included Clinic reps too:lock1:


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> I was aware of the outreach program but I did not know it included Clinic reps too:lock1:


It has many reps who deal with va matters,also paternity bloodtesting etc


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> It has many reps who deal with va matters,also paternity bloodtesting etc


WOW thats great. I am in a battle right now with them about the HISA program. Seems VA Manila does not support it yet the FMP does. Which I explained to them if a Veteran in Vietnam, Cambodia, Spain, etc can apply a Vet in the US can apply but a Vet in PI can not.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

c_acton98 said:


> I read about a new card to be issued to VETS Veteran Health Identification Card.
> I read it suppose to make appointments etc easier. Has anyone got this card yet? I have requested info from our Outpatient clinic in Manila. When I get a response I'll post it here. If you already have one can you please enlighten us (me)
> Thanks


 

I just returned from a trip to the states. I got the new VA Card. They no longer issue them on site. They took my picture and the new card was mailed out 2 weeks later. 

Possession of the "new card" has no bearing on making appointments easier etc.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

pakawala said:


> I just returned from a trip to the states. I got the new VA Card. They no longer issue them on site. They took my picture and the new card was mailed out 2 weeks later.
> 
> Possession of the "new card" has no bearing on making appointments easier etc.


Cool that is normal for for PI anyway.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

No new card for me. I've heard about them but figured it would take another decade or two to get everything in order.



And I go there about three times a month (South Florida).

:confused2:


----------

